# Chainsaw Safety...



## Happy Stacker (May 3, 2018)




----------



## Manly (May 3, 2018)

And most importantly he had no chaps, assless or otherwise


----------



## salecker (May 3, 2018)

Should have the trigger lock on full as well


----------



## Jazzberry (May 3, 2018)

Just doing a little manscaping.


----------



## Manly (May 3, 2018)

Jazzberry said:


> Just doing a little manscaping.



With a good pair of chaps he could have slow danced that tool all night.


----------



## blacktail (May 4, 2018)

Manly said:


> And most importantly he had no chaps, assless or otherwise


To the tune of Give Peace a Chance...
All chaps are assless, or else they're just pants.


----------



## Manly (May 4, 2018)

blacktail said:


> To the tune of Give Peace a Chance...
> All chaps are assless, or else they're just pants.



Technically you are correct blackmale. The term assless chaps is a local colloquialism we use here to describe the wearing of chaps with nothing underneath them. This style is often seen in the woods during the warmer cutting season as well as in the bars and clubs after a long day of cutting and bucking. It is somewhat of an oxymoron term since assless would seem to indicate no buttocks yet with this style you get full buttock exposure, and often more depending on your style. I hope this explanation clears up any confusion.


----------



## Happy Stacker (May 4, 2018)

Manly said:


> Technically you are correct blackmale.  This style is often seen in the woods during the warmer cutting season as well as in the bars and clubs after a long day of cutting and bucking.


Those bars sound a little too MANLY for me...


----------



## Manly (May 4, 2018)

Happy Stacker said:


> Those bars sound a little too MANLY for me...



I will say some of the local bars here are pretty rough. You’ve got to watch your butt and watch what you say. Some of these guys will ride you pretty hard if you give them an opening. Definitely a totesterone fueled atmosphere. Think biker bar but filled with a whole lot of Frenchman. Don’t take that the wrong way. I have nothing against Frenchman, my sister knew one once. Anywho during cutting season these local bars are the place to be after a hard day of cutting and bucking. Grab a cold one, relax and loosen up your chaps. Just make sure you watch your butt.


----------



## johneh (May 4, 2018)

Manly said:


> Technically you are correct blackmale. The term assless chaps is a local colloquialism we use here to describe the wearing of chaps with nothing underneath them. This style is often seen in the woods during the warmer cutting season as well as in the bars and clubs after a long day of cutting and bucking. It is somewhat of an oxymoron term since assless would seem to indicate no buttocks yet with this style you get full buttock exposure, and often more depending on your style. I hope this explanation clears up any confusion.




Personal experience ????


----------



## Happy Stacker (May 4, 2018)

johneh said:


> Personal experience ????


----------



## Manly (May 5, 2018)

Pretty vague question regarding experience. I do have a lot of experience with chain saws and associated PPE (personal protection equipment for those north of the Whitehead Bridge). I have also spent many an evening in some of roughest and toughest hell hole gin mills known to man, filled with loggers, stumpers, millers and Frenchmen. If you make the choice to enter one of these dens of desperadoes, you best know how to lace your chaps. So yes I do have a lot of field and life experience when it comes to all things outdoors, fashion and manliness. I will admit I am not very savvy at dealing with the local Frenchman contingent. They seem a little odd at times. When I was a child my Grandmother once told me, “Young Manly, the French are funny, they fight with their feet and fornicate with their face.” Now I don’t know this to be true nor do I mean to disparage French. I just don’t know the local populace all that well. But hey, I digress and I don’t want you to turn this thread into some kind of personal vendetta against an immigrant group that may look and talk funny, but are here to earn a living like everyone else. Be more tolerant, always wear your PPE and keep your chaps laced tight.   Manly


----------



## greg13 (May 6, 2018)

.....Or his wife gave him an option.


----------



## rowerwet (May 9, 2018)

DIY vasectomy


----------



## Manly (May 9, 2018)

rowerwet said:


> DIY vasectomy



Nah! He's good. The brake is on.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (May 9, 2018)

Manly said:


> Technically you are correct blackmale. The term assless chaps is a local colloquialism we use here to describe the wearing of chaps with nothing underneath them. This style is often seen in the woods during the warmer cutting season as well as in the bars and clubs after a long day of cutting and bucking. It is somewhat of an oxymoron term since assless would seem to indicate no buttocks yet with this style you get full buttock exposure, and often more depending on your style. I hope this explanation clears up any confusion.


It certainly cleared up my hunger for lunch!


----------



## Manly (May 10, 2018)

sportbikerider78 said:


> It certainly cleared up my hunger for lunch!



I'm a little confused as to how chaps and lunch hunger are related. But then I confuse easily. One thing I will say, if you are going to have a large, and possibly rich lunch before cutting or bucking, I would suggest you go chaps only while working. It facilitates "breathing" and airing out if needed. If your lunch is particularly "rich", it may save you or your significant other from having to deal with some messy laundry. The assless chaps style does lend itself to convenience for particular personal hygiene situations. Whatever style you choose, do enjoy your lunch and cut safely.    Manly


----------



## Cast Iron (May 13, 2018)

Assless here is lunch for black flies.


----------



## johneh (May 13, 2018)

Cast Iron said:


> Assless here is lunch for black flies


Now you defiantly would be assless


----------



## Manly (May 13, 2018)

Cast Iron said:


> Assless here is lunch for black flies.



That may be the case in your region. General wisdom here is the nuisance and biting insects are attracted by perfumes, colognes, soaps and other type deodorants. We find when in the woods long enough, these pesky insects will not bite once you no longer smell "attractive" to them. My posse and I have spent many a day deep in the woods cutting, bucking and monkeying with no ill effect from black flies, chiggers, mosquitoes or locals. The key is nothing with a perfume scent to it. Au natural only. It works. It's almost like they can't distinguish you from the ground they hatched from. Assless chaps during a black fly hatch is not an issue as long as you are of a natural musk. Don't make the mistake I made some years ago spraying on a cologne musk. My butt became ground zero for every fruit fly, worm and weasel that had a nose. Learned my lesson the hard way. Now we just like the bear in the woods. No flies on us.     Manly


----------



## Jazzberry (May 13, 2018)

I don't think this guy is aiming for assless anyways. Looks like more of a crotchless aim to me. He may be French or possibly just in bad need of some jock itch cream.


----------



## Cast Iron (May 14, 2018)

This has degenerated. Timeout time.
However...............
Black flies ( and ticks ) will bite anything in this part of the northern world, musk, no musk, no shower, anything. They love flesh, rears included.
It is why most of the wood harvesting is done in winter.


----------



## Manly (May 14, 2018)

Cast Iron said:


> This has degenerated. Timeout time.
> However...............
> Black flies ( and ticks ) will bite anything in this part of the northern world, musk, no musk, no shower, anything. They love flesh, rears included.
> It is why most of the wood harvesting is done in winter.



I would concur this thread has digressed off topic. Certainly the disparaging of The French is uncalled for. They may be funny but that is no reason to make fun of them. As far as black flies and tick attraction, your mileage may vary. Our general experience has been if you repel people, you most likely will repel insects. The individual in the OPs photo is so dangerous it hurts. His PPE and lack thereof is all wrong. Since this thread seems to be focused on assless chaps, all I can say is he needs a good set in leather. There are so many styles now available there is no reason for him to be wearing this outdated camo style. A good set of safety chaps would do wonders to firm up his buttock area, improve his look and certainly make this operation safer and more stylish. He also is missing his safety glasses, with a helmut/shield being preferred. Safety and style do not have to be mutually exclusive. Lets keep on subject here.


----------



## Cast Iron (May 15, 2018)

Maybe buttocks are less attractive to black flies south of us.


----------



## Manly (May 16, 2018)

Cast Iron said:


> Maybe buttocks are less attractive to black flies south of us.



Black Fly is a laymen term that can refer to different species of insectium in different regions; just as the fruit fly in your area may be a whole different animal than say the fruit fly in San Francisco. Here in central CT our black flies are much larger than the small tenacious nibblers of the northern wastelands. Our flies are much less aggressive and do not tolerate odoriferous organic stench very well. A good musky stench will repel these otherwise pesky pests for the most part. This is why you will often see, and smell, loggers in this area sporting stylish assless chaps while deep in the thicket cutting, bucking and performing other less acceptable activities. I would suspect if these same folks headed up your way in their chaps, they might very well get a good ass chewing and sent packing. I suppose it all depends on the flies in your area. Always be safe in the woods.    Manly


----------



## Cast Iron (May 17, 2018)

Sure, in the banana belts feel free to go assless. Here the black flies are more than your "nibblers"; they draw blood. You hear ...blood.
BUT: don't forget the ticks. They love to snuggle into crevices.
Full wrap chaps do not cover crevices.
Challenge: come north assless in a few weeks. Protect us.


----------



## Manly (May 17, 2018)

Cast Iron said:


> Sure, in the banana belts feel free to go assless. Here the black flies are more than your "nibblers"; they draw blood. You hear ...blood.
> BUT: don't forget the ticks. They love to snuggle into crevices.
> Full wrap chaps do not cover crevices.
> Challenge: come north assless in a few weeks. Protect us.



I fully appreciate the fierceness of the carnivorous black fly. I have confronted them in northwest Maine during the spring hatch. We also have veracious vectors to deal with; striped butt borer, the glute gorer, back door beetle as well as common ass worms. Ticks do present a real challenge. They do not seem to be repelled by natural stench or glandular odors. Common wisdom in these parts is to buck with a trusted partner, then upon completion immediately pick ticks from each others exposed and inaccessible areas. Do closely check in all nooks, crannies, crevices and under all flaps of flesh. Tick borne disease is not something you want to take lightly or have to deal with. Take my word, I have had lots of diseases and tick borne is unpleasant. Thank you for bringing this health issue to the forefront. Always wear your PPE and secure your chaps.     Manly


----------



## Cast Iron (May 18, 2018)

Buck away oh Manly, oh Manly.
But use PYRITHRIN on clothes.
DEET on skin. 
Forget the "partner". The DEER TICKS are smaller than a peppercorn. Often missed on a body check.
And, forget nude cutting......though maybe in CT and Philly, and L.I.


----------



## Manly (May 18, 2018)

Cast Iron said:


> Buck away oh Manly, oh Manly.
> But use PYRITHRIN on clothes.
> DEET on skin.
> Forget the "partner". The DEER TICKS are smaller than a peppercorn. Often missed on a body check.
> And, forget nude cutting......though maybe in CT and Philly, and L.I.



Nude cutting???? Oh man you are getting a bit funny here. You must be yanking my Oregon chain. Manly is out of here.


----------



## Cast Iron (May 18, 2018)

Black fly alert ....with frost warnings. 
We are manly here.


----------



## firefighterjake (May 19, 2018)

I use to always stock up on this when black fly season struck (which is right now here in our part of Maine). The good news is that they don't seem to be as bad as they use to a few years back and only hang around for a few weeks until it gets too hot for them. The bad news is they reappear when the weather is near perfect with comfortably warm and sunny days.


----------



## Cast Iron (May 21, 2018)

FYI Black Flies do indicate a clean water area where they breed.
It's why there are no urban black flies. Just thot you'd like to know.
And, do not use Jake;s "Woodman's Fly Dope"on a date.


----------



## Manly (May 21, 2018)

Cast Iron said:


> FYI Black Flies do indicate a clean water area where they breed.
> It's why there are no urban black flies. Just thot you'd like to know.
> And, do not use Jake;s "Woodman's Fly Dope"on a date.



The clean water postulate makes sense to me. We don’t have traditional black flies where we cut and we don’t have clean water. We tend to foul what is not already putrid. It’s the nature of our activity. Oily wood chips and personal waste tends to permiate the local flora and fauna. It is just inescapable. I think the biggest culprit is the aftermath created when you dynamite the stumps. Messy but totally unavoidable. How do you manage to keep your local waters clean? I would not think of using fly dope on a date. Strictly Spanish fly and ruffies.


----------



## Manly (May 29, 2018)

Heat Alert! Summer has arrived here and safety becomes paramount as always. Hydration is so important now, yet gets overlooked often when we are in the woods. Our rule of thumb is for every gallon of fuel we carry into the woods, we carry in a gallon of water, or other digestible fluids. With all the safety gear in place, body heat builds up to dangerous levels. Rule of thumb, for every hour of work, 15 minutes of cool down sans jacket and chaps. Helmut stays on. Logging, bucking and rolling in the woods this time of the year presents challenges unique to the season. Insects not withstanding, hydration should be at the forefront. It's predicted to hit 90's here today and we are just rolling in to the thicket. Flies be dammed!


----------



## Ashful (May 30, 2018)

Manly said:


> Our rule of thumb is for every gallon of fuel we carry into the woods, we carry in a gallon of water, or other digestible fluids.


My favorite “digestible fluids” are bourbon, rye, and gin.

On the subject of hydration, someone on this forum recommended Nuun Active Hydration tablets, and need to thank them.  I have been using it ever since.  It’s like Gatorade for adults, an athletic hydration drink without all of the sugar and food coloring that put me off of Gatorade and other sports drinks.  You can buy it as a pack of tablets on Amazon, and you just drop one tablet into a 16 oz. water bottle with an ice cube or two.  It’s all I use when working outdoors in the heat, anymore.


----------



## Cast Iron (May 30, 2018)

Manly said:


> Heat Alert! Summer has arrived here and safety becomes paramount as always. Hydration is so important now, yet gets overlooked often when we are in the woods. Our rule of thumb is for every gallon of fuel we carry into the woods, we carry in a gallon of water, or other digestible fluids. With all the safety gear in place, body heat builds up to dangerous levels. Rule of thumb, for every hour of work, 15 minutes of cool down sans jacket and chaps. Helmut stays on. Logging, bucking and rolling in the woods this time of the year presents challenges unique to the season. Insects not withstanding, hydration should be at the forefront. It's predicted to hit 90's here today and we are just rolling in to the thicket. Flies be dammed!



No right minded logger, home firewood harvester, or assorted saw people ever would cut seriously in late Spring or certainly not Summer.
Most harvesting and logging up *real* north ( not CT. or Philly  ) is done in Fall or Winter. The work is hard, develops sweat and wet stuff. 
When it is above 50 F the hands get so soaked that it is hard to hold a saw.
Hydrartion hereabouts is ale.
Real cutters ( sic) never ever work the woods in warm weather.....that is over 50 F. 
And, remember those black flies in the North that tell the knowledgable to "get out". Note well.


----------



## Manly (May 31, 2018)

Cast Iron said:


> No right minded logger, home firewood harvester, or assorted saw people ever would cut seriously in late Spring or certainly not Summer.
> Most harvesting and logging up *real* north ( not CT. or Philly  ) is done in Fall or Winter. The work is hard, develops sweat and wet stuff.
> When it is above 50 F the hands get so soaked that it is hard to hold a saw.
> Hydrartion hereabouts is ale.
> ...



As I type this message me and my sweaty posse' are still deep in the bowels of the local forest, cutting, bucking and grunting. It reached 90+ big degrees yesterday afternoon, but we sweltered on. It cooled off last evening as we slept on the cool infested ground. No, we are not right minded. We have a ritualistic drink, consisting of oxen urine, amanita muscaria mushroom juice and gin, which helps us cope with the heat and keeps us focused. This is consumed prior to take off and periodically as needed. We coat our hands and gloves with pine pitch to increase grip. Always putting safety first. As far as the flies go, they tend to dissipate once you work up a good stench. The oxen urine/mushroom combo really gets you stinking, the gin just takes the edge off. We may not be in the real north, but we are real manly and real knowledgeable. As far as ale hydration goes, that has to wait until our mission is completed, then we head directly to our local pub, wrapped in chaps and stories of the wood. Work safely. Got to go, my saw is running away with a wood fairy.   Manly


----------



## firefighterjake (Jun 1, 2018)

Cast Iron said:


> No right minded logger, home firewood harvester, or assorted saw people ever would cut seriously in late Spring or certainly not Summer.
> Most harvesting and logging up *real* north ( not CT. or Philly  ) is done in Fall or Winter. The work is hard, develops sweat and wet stuff.
> When it is above 50 F the hands get so soaked that it is hard to hold a saw.
> Hydrartion hereabouts is ale.
> ...



Around here folks cutting professionally pretty much cut year round with a break typically in Spring when the roads are posted for heavy loads and the mud is just too much. While the colder months see quite a bit of cutting, the fact is it's done in late Spring and Summer as well since the paychecks need to keep coming in.

As for this unprofessional . . . I cut wood when a) I have the time or b) the opportunity presents itself regardless of the season . . . although I try to avoid cutting in the Spring so I don't accidentally take down a tree with a bird's nest and eggs or fledglings in it and Winter I'm usually too busy having fun snowmobiling.


----------



## Manly (Jun 1, 2018)

firefighterjake said:


> Around here folks cutting professionally pretty much cut year round with a break typically in Spring when the roads are posted for heavy loads and the mud is just too much. While the colder months see quite a bit of cutting, the fact is it's done in late Spring and Summer as well since the paychecks need to keep coming in.
> 
> As for this unprofessional . . . I cut wood when a) I have the time or b) the opportunity presents itself regardless of the season . . . although I try to avoid cutting in the Spring so I don't accidentally take down a tree with a bird's nest and eggs or fledglings in it and Winter I'm usually too busy having fun snowmobiling.



Good points Firepersonjake. One's professionalism should not be based upon the time of year they cut, the location of their wood or the style of their chaps. Everyone's situation is different and judgementalism just abounds these days. My posse' and I tend to cut in the spring and summer since we spend most of the winter building snow forts and having snow ball wars. Traditional winter activities run deep in these parts. Unfortunately we do bring down quite a few bird's nest in the spring. However we do not let the eggs go for naught. We package them for sale and pass them off as pigeon eggs, which are quite popular in our area. We have been having a very successful cutting season thus far and should have reached our goal prior to the start of pork season.


----------



## bholler (Jun 6, 2018)

Cast Iron said:


> No right minded logger, home firewood harvester, or assorted saw people ever would cut seriously in late Spring or certainly not Summer.
> Most harvesting and logging up *real* north ( not CT. or Philly  ) is done in Fall or Winter. The work is hard, develops sweat and wet stuff.
> When it is above 50 F the hands get so soaked that it is hard to hold a saw.
> Hydrartion hereabouts is ale.
> ...


Uhhhhh i know lots of pros and lots of guys cutting firewood who cut tgrough the summer.  Just because you cant handle the heat doesnt mean others cant.  You no realize there is a whole world full of people outside of your little region who do things differently.  And not being able to cut over 50 really?


----------



## bholler (Jun 6, 2018)

Cast Iron said:


> Black fly alert ....with frost warnings.
> We are manly here.


Manly but cant handle working over 50 degrees lol


----------



## Manly (Jun 7, 2018)

bholler said:


> Uhhhhh i know lots of pros and lots of guys cutting firewood who cut tgrough the summer.  Just because you cant handle the heat doesnt mean others cant.  You no realize there is a whole world full of people outside of your little region who do things differently.  And not being able to cut over 50 really?



I too was a bit befuddled by a woodsman who would not cut wood in the summer. But then as my Grandmother used to say, "If you can't handle the heat, get out of the woods."  How much wood can a woodcutter cut if a woodcutter can't cut wood in the summer? How true, once you get out of your little region you will see a whole big colorful world of change and wonderment. Come on into our woods in the heat of summer and you will see things that will amaze you, bewilder you, and possibly disgust you. But hey, to each their own. Over 50, heck we're not even warmed up until 69. High heat and insects, that's what assless chaps and ritualistic elixirs are for. So don't be afraid, get on out there and feel the burn.    Manly


----------



## Cast Iron (Jun 7, 2018)

No sweat Befuddled.
But never in Summer. Too many other things to enjoy: climbing, parties, swimming holes, early morning light for runs, etc... etc......
"When a tree falls ...." in snow, no sound, no wet handles or wet pants. Easier to skid out. Less ground damage. Less strain on Mr. Woodman.
......and, no bugs that you swallow or raise red spots of blood. 
....and, in winter Mr. Woodman can p_ _ without swatting away those flying invaders.


----------



## bholler (Jun 7, 2018)

Cast Iron said:


> No sweat Befuddled.
> But never in Summer. Too many other things to enjoy: climbing, parties, swimming holes, early morning light for runs, etc... etc......
> "When a tree falls ...." in snow, no sound, no wet handles or wet pants. Easier to skid out. Less ground damage. Less strain on Mr. Woodman.
> ......and, no bugs that you swallow or raise red spots of blood.
> ....and, in winter Mr. Woodman can p_ _ without swatting away those flying invaders.


Some of us are busiest in the fall and winter.  Not to mention much of the winter the ridge where i typically cut is inaccessible due to snow and ice.  I typically dont cut much in the spring the ground is to soft and makes access tough.  So that leaves me with summer to cut.  I already work outside all summer so i am used to the heat so its not that big of a deal.  And yeah there are lots of bugs but i deal with them all day to so another hour or two isnt a problem


----------



## bholler (Jun 7, 2018)

And i have no desire to drive down an icy mountain road with 3/4 of a cord in the truck.  It is just asking for trouble.


----------



## My_3_Girls (Jun 8, 2018)

firefighterjake said:


> I use to always stock up on this when black fly season struck (which is right now here in our part of Maine). The good news is that they don't seem to be as bad as they use to a few years back and only hang around for a few weeks until it gets too hot for them. The bad news is they reappear when the weather is near perfect with comfortably warm and sunny days.



My grandfather had a hat that was doused in that stuff.  Gram made him keep it on the porch at night!


----------



## Manly (Jun 8, 2018)

Cast Iron said:


> No sweat Befuddled.
> But never in Summer. Too many other things to enjoy: climbing, parties, swimming holes, early morning light for runs, etc... etc......
> "When a tree falls ...." in snow, no sound, no wet handles or wet pants. Easier to skid out. Less ground damage. Less strain on Mr. Woodman.
> ......and, no bugs that you swallow or raise red spots of blood.
> ....and, in winter Mr. Woodman can p_ _ without swatting away those flying invaders.



I am always amazed at the regional differences in recreational activities, work procedures and rituals. It is this cultural diversity that strengthens us as a wood cutting community. It is who we are. We must embrace our diversity and differences. In our area there are just too many things to enjoy during the winter to cut wood. Snow forts and snowball fights dominate the regional landscape during the winter months. You will find the occasional outlier going rouge and off in the woods cutting during the winter months. Typically they will be shamed and ridiculed to conform to the norm. We just don't tolerate that type of behavior. It is not who we are. Probably the biggest deterrent  to winter cutting in our area is the fact that everyone has assless chaps. Your buttocks can get pretty cold here in the winter, not to mention your cubes. I regretfully announce I will be retiring from this thread as we are preparing for a two week trek deep into the woods for one last marathon of cutting, bucking and all manner of things woodsy, to be completed just prior to pork season. Happy cutting all wherever and whenever you desire, and please be sure to wear all appropriate PPE.    Manly


----------



## Cast Iron (Jun 9, 2018)

In winter we cut, ski, drink, socialize. No time for the "cultural diversity" of snowball fights and forts in this "wood cutting community".
Enjoy the sweat and bugs. "Diversity" indeed.


----------



## Manly (Jun 13, 2018)

Cast Iron said:


> In winter we cut, ski, drink, socialize. No time for the "cultural diversity" of snowball fights and forts in this "wood cutting community".
> Enjoy the sweat and bugs. "Diversity" indeed.



Just returned from the deep thicket. We reached our goal well before the start of the pork season. I did feel compelled to reply to this since I am so safety oriented. You state in winter you cut, ski, drink and socialize. I surely hope you do not cut and drink (imbibe in adult beverages) at the same time. This is like mixing baked beans and mountain dew, deadly! Drink and ski; well all I can say is think Sonny Bono. Not good. Drink and socialize? Again this can be deadly; think Liberace, Rock Hudson or Freddie Mercury. They all drank, socialized and it did not turn out well. No time for cultural diversity? You are shutting yourself out from all the possibilities and potential this big bubbling pot of a stewed country has to offer. Come out and cut with our diverse crew and you won't know what country your in, what language to speak, or even where you are. That is living the dream my friend. Come with us out to the local club after a hot summer week in the deep woods and you may never go back to your old haunts. Just saying there is more than one way to cut the stump. Please be safe and never imbibe when engaging risky behaviors.   Manly


----------



## Cast Iron (Jun 18, 2018)

"Don need no 'diversity' " when harvesting in winter. Firewooding is normally done solo for safety, enjoyment being in woodlands, for efficiency.
Don want anyone around when felling.......any one.
No bugs, quiet felling onto snow cushion, less damage to ground getting the wood out. Need more ?
Don need no "club" except called Stihl--261, 009, 171, some odd electrics rarely used. My partners.


----------



## OT_Ducati (Jun 18, 2018)

Cast Iron said:


> "Don need no 'diversity' " when harvesting in winter. Firewooding is normally done solo for safety, enjoyment being in woodlands, for efficiency.
> Don want anyone around when felling.......any one.
> No bugs, quiet felling onto snow cushion, less damage to ground getting the wood out. Need more ?
> Don need no "club" except called Stihl--261, 009, 171, some odd electrics rarely used. My partners.


Do it in the woods with your Partner


----------



## Jazzberry (Jun 18, 2018)

Sounds kinda gay.



[QUOTE="OT_Ducati, post: 2268437, member: 20755"   
Do it in the woods with your Partner


----------



## Manly (Jun 19, 2018)

Cast Iron said:


> "Don need no 'diversity' " when harvesting in winter. Firewooding is normally done solo for safety, enjoyment being in woodlands, for efficiency.
> Don want anyone around when felling.......any one.
> No bugs, quiet felling onto snow cushion, less damage to ground getting the wood out. Need more ?
> Don need no "club" except called Stihl--261, 009, 171, some odd electrics rarely used. My partners.






Jazzberry said:


> Sounds kinda gay.
> 
> 
> [QUOTE="OT_Ducati, post: 2268437, member: 20755"
> Do it in the woods with your Partner



Jizzberry and Ducci, you are just being mean to The Iron Guy. He has a right to dance to his own beat. In our region we are judgement free. When out in the woods cutting and stumping, anything goes. In the end everyone is a winner. Everyone gets a little man with big chain saw trophy. We too have loners like the iron guy. They tend to go off on their own and work their own tool. We find eventually they come back into the fold and embrace the diversity that is our wood cutters community. We embrace them and show them the ways of their folly. It is who we are. Along the way we never belittle or make fun of their funny ways. We nurture and cajole until the misfits see the light from between the trees. It's a beautiful thing. First and foremost is always safety. Keep your chaps tight.   Manly


----------



## bholler (Jun 19, 2018)

I am not sure why cutting alone would be safer.  I have always been told the exact oposite.  What happens if you get hurt?


----------



## maple1 (Jun 19, 2018)

However did I miss this highly educational gem of a thread?


----------



## Ashful (Jun 19, 2018)

bholler said:


> I am not sure why cutting alone would be safer.  I have always been told the exact oposite.  What happens if you get hurt?



Exactly.  I am often forced to cut alone, but I don’t like it.  Always good to have someone nearby with a cell phone, in case things go wrong.

Senior members of this forum will remember one prior regular, an experienced cutter, who was paralyzed by a falling branch.  Overhead dangers can often surprise you, even when you’re doing everything “right.”


----------



## maple1 (Jun 19, 2018)

Ashful said:


> Exactly.  I am often forced to cut alone, but I don’t like it.  Always good to have someone nearby with a cell phone, in case things go wrong.
> 
> Senior members of this forum will remember one prior regular, an experienced cutter, who was paralyzed by a falling branch.  Overhead dangers can often surprise you, even when you’re doing everything “right.”



Thread says - that depends on whether assless chaps were in play or not, and what is in your water bottle.


----------



## bholler (Jun 19, 2018)

Ashful said:


> Exactly.  I am often forced to cut alone, but I don’t like it.  Always good to have someone nearby with a cell phone, in case things go wrong.
> 
> Senior members of this forum will remember one prior regular, an experienced cutter, who was paralyzed by a falling branch.  Overhead dangers can often surprise you, even when you’re doing everything “right.”


In much of our area a cell phone wont do any good.  If i have to cut alone i always make sure that someone atleast knows where i am cutting and if i am not back in an hour or two they should check on me


----------



## Manly (Jun 19, 2018)

maple1 said:


> However did I miss this highly educational gem of a thread?



After seeing your post I did read all the back entries in this thread. You are correct. An awful lot of good safety, equipment, technique and style advice and suggestions. The contributors not only put forth their methodologies, but they do so in a way where you get a good feel for their regional flavor and style. It makes me feel closer to the wood cutting community. I have a sense of different PPE styles in different regions. I for one never realized how popular assless leather chaps are. I thought it was just a regional thing here. It seems Nutmegers are not the only wooders who go out styling in their chaps after a hard day in the woods. Good to see that manliness lives on. Maybe this thread should be a sticky?


----------



## Cast Iron (Jun 19, 2018)

N.B. No leather chaps in this world. Unless.......
If you don't know Kevlar, don't cut.


----------



## Manly (Jun 20, 2018)

Cast Iron said:


> N.B. No leather chaps in this world. Unless.......
> If you don't know Kevlar, don't cut.



I concur. Leather is OK for road rash protection, but little of use against a sharp chain. Problem I see in our area is style wins out over sense. Everyone and their wife wants to go assless in the summer. Head out into the thick woods in the heat of summer and you will see more cheeks than a toilet seat. I have am perfectly happy using a standard pair of Husky strap on chaps sans anything underneath. Style and safety. Who said you can't have your cake and digest it to. This trend is catching on, making our woods a safer and more diverse experience for all.  Manly


----------



## Cast Iron (Jun 20, 2018)

Glad we live where intelligence reins in the woods.....the brains that far south in CT are down below the belt there. Give me a break.
"Assless" with "chainsaw diversity" ....what a combo !


----------



## bholler (Jun 20, 2018)

Cast Iron said:


> Glad we live where intelligence reins in the woods.....the brains that far south in CT are down below the belt there. Give me a break.
> "Assless" with "chainsaw diversity" ....what a combo !


Yeah but supposedly you guys are to fragile to cut in the summer.  But cut alone so if you get stuck or hurt you could freeze to death.  Lol.

To be clear i could not care less when you cut i just find it amusing and am poking fun.


----------



## edyit (Jun 24, 2018)

Manly said:


> Everyone and their wife wants to go assless in the summer.



pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Manly (Jun 25, 2018)

edyit said:


> pics or it didn't happen



I know this is a family friendly site so I certainly would not post pics of our crews exposed buttocks, although it would make for enticing viewing. I have attached a photo of yours truly geared up and heading into the woods. My chaps are leather, but I do have a Kevlar man thong protector in place. These are the standard chaps used by our men and women typically when we go in for short trips with the focus being on heading to the club afterwards. Kevlar assless chaps are more common when we head in for the long haul. The safety helmut goes on before the saw starts up. These particular chaps fit a bit looser but have a nice wide cutout and the backside. Allows for good air flow and movement. Who said style and safety can't coexist?   Manly


----------



## Cast Iron (Jun 25, 2018)

Cute, butt no cigar.


----------



## Manly (Jun 25, 2018)

Cast Iron said:


> Cute, butt no cigar.



Definitely no cigars when cutting and bucking in the heat of summer. Depending on where you live, there may likely be a burning ban in place during summer months. Drop a cigar in the woods and it could turn into a hellish inferno. We like things hot, but no cigars. Good call Caster.


----------



## edyit (Jun 25, 2018)

post 65, absolutely hilarious honestly made me lol


----------



## Manly (Jun 26, 2018)

edyit said:


> post 65, absolutely hilarious honestly made me lol



Gets you thinking about the possibilities? Never too old to be fashion conscious. LOL??? Suspect that is an acronym for "looking on line" for the latest in safety fashions. My fashion consciousness dates way back to when my mother always told me to wear clean underwear, you never know when you might get run down by a car and end up in the hospital. Don't want skid marks on your shorts she would tell me. Skid marks be dammed mom, I'm a logger! The seed for assless chaps was planted early on. As I grew and got more involved in logging, cutting, bucking and stumping, I became very attuned to the dangers and safety requirements of the chain saw and surrounding environs. This led to an internal dilemma and clash between my safety common sense and my fashion sense. After years of wrangling with the issue, I have truly become a fashion maven of the woods. I can move comfortably and fashionable from the home, to the woods, then onto the clubs, spas, or other public houses. All this without a change of wardrobe. I am not here to blow my own horn, I will leave that to others, however I am the envy of all our wood dwellers, and I do cut a dapper image, rather manly. I do understand that logger fashion is not everybody's cup of fluids, but the options are out there.    Manly


----------



## Ashful (Jun 26, 2018)

Manly said:


> I am not here to blow my own horn, I will leave that to others...



:lol


----------



## spudman99 (Jun 26, 2018)

Manly and his crew in the woods?


----------



## Manly (Jun 28, 2018)

spudman99 said:


> View attachment 227487
> 
> 
> Manly and his crew in the woods?



Your picture is a bit fuzzy but it certainly could have been taken during our most recent group foray into the deep thicket. The strapping young man in the forefront looks like it could be young Roscoe, one of our helpers. We use a few helpers for setup, brush clearing and the alike. Did you take this picture recently in our area? If that is Roscoe then the gentleman of color adjacent to him is certainly Norbert. Roscoe and Norbert are an item of sorts. Not an item in a funny way, just that they are like a couple of peas in a pod. You won't find one in the woods without the other, kind of like a nymph and a fairy, always show up together. Since neither is wearing full PPE, I am guessing they are on a break, coming or going, if this is in fact Roscoe and Norbert. Too bad your photo is so fuzzy, it is a good representation of the diversity of our team. Did you introduce yourself while you were there? If so, I'm sure they offered you some fluids or something to munch on. It's just who we are. I suspect you actually snuck up on them to get the picture. You were probably and understandably intimidated by their exuding raw manliness on display in the woods. It's who were are.


----------



## Cast Iron (Jun 30, 2018)

Ashful said:


> Exactly.  I am often forced to cut alone, but I don’t like it.  *Always good to have someone nearby with a cell phone, in case things go wrong.*
> Senior members of this forum will remember one prior regular, an experienced cutter, who was paralyzed by a falling branch.  *Overhead dangers can often surprise you, even when you’re doing everything “right.”*



Things should never "go wrong" with harvesting firewood or any chainsaw use. Pro loggers AND those of us who simply harvest our yearly firewood have done it for decades without any serious accidents.
Planning the felling with care, with intelligence. Often where we harvest there is no cell service. Most do NOT want anyone near a cutting.
Diligent planning of each  cut includes looking up for those widows, making the hinge, clearing an escape route, knowing where and how the tree will  (will) drop, and the use of tools such as wedges and skill to use bore cutting for safety to direct the fall. 
This is not high end theoretical physics; just plain brains with experience. Many here boast about NOT using full PPE.


----------



## Ashful (Jun 30, 2018)

Cast Iron said:


> Things should never "go wrong" with harvesting firewood or any chainsaw use. Pro loggers AND those of us who simply harvest our yearly firewood have done it for decades without any serious accidents.



You think that pro loggers never have any serious accidents, ever?  Really?

By your logic, they shouldn’t even bother with PPE, since they never have serious accidents.


----------



## bholler (Jun 30, 2018)

Cast Iron said:


> Things should never "go wrong" with harvesting firewood or any chainsaw use. Pro loggers AND those of us who simply harvest our yearly firewood have done it for decades without any serious accidents.
> Planning the felling with care, with intelligence. Often where we harvest there is no cell service. Most do NOT want anyone near a cutting.
> Diligent planning of each  cut includes looking up for those widows, making the hinge, clearing an escape route, knowing where and how the tree will  (will) drop, and the use of tools such as wedges and skill to use bore cutting for safety to direct the fall.
> This is not high end theoretical physics; just plain brains with experience. Many here boast about NOT using full PPE.


If you think things never go wrong you clearly havnt been cutting very long.  My old neighbor ran a logging company and beleive me things went wrong.


----------



## Jazzberry (Jun 30, 2018)

Hate to put a damper on a rare amusing thread but we lose a couple professionals every year near me. A few more are flown out by helicopter for repairs.


----------



## Cast Iron (Jun 30, 2018)

Ashful said:


> You think that pro loggers never have any serious accidents, ever?  Really?
> By your logic, they shouldn’t even bother with PPE, since they never have serious accidents.





Jazzberry said:


> Hate to put a damper on a rare amusing thread but we lose a couple professionals every year near me. A few more are flown out by helicopter for repairs.



Never knew how wrong one can be and amusing. So,
The cell phone will take good care of me always. ( Don't matter if there's no service, it will assist you)
I should never cut without a partner with me.
Of course, common sense along with proper training for chainsaw use is a waste of time.
Professional loggers will usually need evacuation or will die ( at least have those "serious accidents").
Do not plan your cut.
Do not clear an escape route for felling.
Never learn anything .
Repeat: the cell phone with a buddy is all you need.

Fact check: more are killed texting or calling on cells while driving than logging each year.
Does a tree grow in Philadelphia ?


----------



## bholler (Jun 30, 2018)

Cast Iron said:


> Never knew how wrong one can be and amusing. So,
> The cell phone will take good care of me always. ( Don't matter if there's no service, it will assist you)
> I should never cut without a partner with me.
> Of course, common sense along with proper training for chainsaw use is a waste of time.
> ...


No one said anything of the sort.  Yes of course you need to know what you are doing.  But no matter how much you train and plan things can still go wrong.  Saying things should never go wrong is rediculous of course they shouldnt but they do.  And yes more people are killed texting or calling while driving.  Does that mean there is no danger when cutting?


----------



## Alpine1 (Jun 30, 2018)

My wife never let me do any chainsaw related job alone, especially felling trees. For two good reasons:
first and foremost she has her chainsaw and does almost all the branching
second, while I cut a tree she is always at a distance looking at the tip of the tree, ready to warn me if strange movements occur.
And we both have our cell phone with us.
Still, I’m a little nervous every time I fell a big tree. Murphy’s law is always behind the corner.


----------



## Jazzberry (Jun 30, 2018)

Cast Iron said:


> Never knew how wrong one can be and amusing. So,
> The cell phone will take good care of me always. ( Don't matter if there's no service, it will assist you)
> I should never cut without a partner with me.
> Of course, common sense along with proper training for chainsaw use is a waste of time.
> ...





I bet most of those dead cell phone users you refer to were not wearing assless chaps.


----------



## Cast Iron (Jun 30, 2018)

Now we're getting somewhere reasonable Jazz. Thx.
For those who have done any Service, the concept of Situational Awareness is mandatory using any dangerous tool such as a car.. 
None of these "strange movements" are allowed. Never saw one in a tree; many many among Homo Sapiens.
We don't want anyone near us while felling....no one.
BTW: you live in a super part of the world near Yosemite ( not California ).


----------



## Manly (Jun 30, 2018)

Jazzberry said:


> I bet most of those dead cell phone users you refer to were not wearing assless chaps.



You make an excellent point. In fact, the most recent available OSHA data for logging industry reportable injuries shows less than .03% of injured persons were wearing assless chaps. I find that an astounding figure. Of course that number is only relative to the percentage of persons in the industry who are wearing assless chaps. OSHA does not report that percentage. I questioned the Director of OSHA as to why the don’t report that figure. He got very curt with me as said they are not a fashion magazine. OK l said, then tell me fool why are you reporting the number of injuries while wearing assless chaps?  He told me once the incident occurs and is reported they have to submitt and publish all relevant data. Talk about bureaucratic BS. I believe that department lacks the diversity and sensitivity to get honest with themselves. Just my observation. Not being judgemental the way they are. Fashion magazine indeed. They wouldn’t know fashion if it bit them in the seat of their chaps.


----------



## Jazzberry (Jun 30, 2018)

Way to put this thread back on track Menly


----------



## Cast Iron (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## johneh (Jul 1, 2018)

Whimsical Woodsman


----------



## Alpine1 (Jul 1, 2018)

My compliments to Manly!


----------



## Cast Iron (Jul 2, 2018)

If you need someone to watch for those "strange movements" when felling, you shouldn't be using a saw.
If you think that your cell phone will carry you out of incompetent use of your chainsaw, don't drop trees.
Don't cut if you don't know how to fell safely. Know how wedges can direct and control the fall. Or....don't cut.
Know Kevlar, or don't cut.

Look at the previous pic using invisible, flesh colored chaps. Some of you will be impressed by the size of his bar. His tats. His PPE.
Cleavage included..


----------



## Manly (Jul 2, 2018)

johneh said:


> Whimsical Woodsman




Great Post! Chainsaw fashion for a great cause. Certainly warms ones cockles. These guys would fit in nicely with our local crew. I am glad you posted the video following Cast Iron's posted picture. The pose in Iron's picture had me wondering if that fellow was wearing crotch-less leather chainsaw short pants. We don't recommend crotch-less pants even when worn with the kevlar Brazilian thong. Too many people get confused and think because assless chaps are acceptable they extrapolate that into justifying crotch-less pants are a go. No go! Save that look for after hours at the woodsman's clubs and public houses. Also don't forget the women. They bring fashion and style to the woods. As my grandmother used to say, "Hell 
hath no furry, nor fashion, like a woman with a chainsaw". Grandma was a wise woman.


----------



## bholler (Jul 2, 2018)

Cast Iron said:


> If you need someone to watch for those "strange movements" when felling, you shouldn't be using a saw.
> If you think that your cell phone will carry you out of incompetent use of your chainsaw, don't drop trees.
> Don't cut if you don't know how to fell safely. Know how wedges can direct and control the fall. Or....don't cut.
> Know Kevlar, or don't cut.
> ...


So you are trying to tell us a tree never does anything unexpected????  Either you are full of it or you have only cut a couple trees.


----------



## Cast Iron (Jul 2, 2018)

More Stihl cleavage.
More diversity.


----------



## Cast Iron (Jul 2, 2018)

Let's get serious---plan.
First step in NOT having to deal with a tree's "strange movements", needing to have a partner with you, or a cell fon to bail you out of stupid moves is planning the cut.
Repeat: plan what you're going to do. It doesn't take long, just some cerebral work.
Clear a path thru any brush for your walk-away/escape as the CONTROLLED fall begins. Usually at an rear angle to the fall direction.
Look up at the balance of the canopy -hard or soft woods- to see where the weight of the branches go, and those dead widows.
Check the lean of the trunk.
Any branches or trees to hang up your controlled fall ?
Then plan how the tree will ( WILL) fall and where. Target line on most pro saws BTW.
Do a walk-around for thinking where the mouth, the hinge, and the back cut or bore will go.Do you need to "aim off" or use wedges to direct the fall ?
Chain sharp, rakers correct, tensioned, PPE on.
....and, have you got your emergency care training done ?

All that before you start the beast up. It should only take a minute or so.
Once I had this training ( CLP in N.E.), it's simple, fast, safe. Minor close calls, yes. Then you debrief and learn.
Now you can all relax and fire away.
Got your kit at hand ?


----------



## bholler (Jul 2, 2018)

Cast Iron said:


> Let's get serious---plan.
> First step in NOT having to deal with a tree's "strange movements", needing to have a partner with you, or a cell fon to bail you out of stupid moves is planning the cut.
> Repeat: plan what you're going to do. It doesn't take long, just some cerebral work.
> Clear a path thru any brush for your walk-away/escape as the CONTROLLED fall begins. Usually at an rear angle to the fall direction.
> ...


Yes absolutly do all of that but no matter what you do or how much experience you have there are going to be times a tree will not react the way you planned it.  And when that happens you can get yourself in trouble.  That is why i and everyone i know prefers to have someone else there just incase.  I have been cutting for many years and never had any serious injuries.  Or any major mishaps with trees going the wrong direction.  But at least where i cut many times there is no clear path for it to fall.  So the tree is going to fall through branches of other trees which can cause the tree to spin hang up or kick the butt out.  And all of the planning in the world isnt going to tell you how the tree will react to that.


----------



## Ashful (Jul 2, 2018)

bholler said:


> Yes absolutly do all of that but no matter what you do or how much experience you have there are going to be times a tree will not react the way you planned it.  And when that happens you can get yourself in trouble.  That is why i and everyone i know prefers to have someone else there just incase.  I have been cutting for many years and never had any serious injuries.  Or any major mishaps with trees going the wrong direction.  But at least where i cut many times there is no clear path for it to fall.  So the tree is going to fall through branches of other trees which can cause the tree to spin hang up or kick the butt out.  And all of the planning in the world isnt going to tell you how the tree will react to that.



It’s not even worth arguing with this guy, bholler.  This argument he has posted is literally so stupid, what’s the point in even answering it?

As mentioned previously, the one forum member who was paralyzed while cutting was a very experienced cutter.  It wasn’t the falling tree or lack of planning that got him, it was an unknown weak branch way up on that tree, that just let go unexpectedly as the tree was going over.

Pretending you know what is going on inside every tree you’ll ever touch is just fantasy.


----------



## bholler (Jul 2, 2018)

Ashful said:


> It’s not even worth arguing with this guy, bholler.  This argument he has posted is literally so stupid, what’s the point in even answering it?
> 
> As mentioned previously, the one forum member who was paralyzed while cutting was a very experienced cutter.  It wasn’t the falling tree or lack of planning that got him, it was an unknown weak branch way up on that tree, that just let go unexpectedly as the tree was going over.
> 
> Pretending you know what is going on inside every tree you’ll ever touch is just fantasy.


I know it is pointless but i find it amusing.  He seems to be ignoring me anyway.


----------



## Alpine1 (Jul 2, 2018)

Add to that the sloped terrain, tall coniferous trees and the fact that here we can only cut ONLY the trees assigned by the forest service (hard to clean an escape route that way, and seldom possible to have a clear falling path). Having someone with me while felling adds comfortable peace of mind but that doesn’t imply that I don’t plan the cut at all, or that it makes felling less dangerous.
I believe that four eyes can see more things than two.
As I said, Murphy’s law.


----------



## Jazzberry (Jul 2, 2018)

I bet he doesn't even own a single pair of assless chaps.


----------



## Alpine1 (Jul 2, 2018)

Jazzberry said:


> I bet he doesn't even own a single pair of assless chaps.



LOL


----------



## Cast Iron (Jul 2, 2018)

No assless chaps, just flesh colored.
Fantasy trees in suburban Philly ?
No win here. Don't confuse this crowd with facts. I give.


----------



## bholler (Jul 2, 2018)

Cast Iron said:


> No assless chaps, just flesh colored.
> Fantasy trees in suburban Philly ?
> No win here. Don't confuse this crowd with facts. I give.


Yeah certainly no win for you.  Especially if you continue to think you can control everything about felling a tree.  I just hope you dont learn your lesson the really hard way as many have before you.


----------



## bholler (Jul 2, 2018)

Jazzberry said:


> I bet he doesn't even own a single pair of assless chaps.


Arent all chaps assless?  I know all of mine are even the fancy leather ones with fringe lol.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jul 8, 2018)

Cast Iron said:


> Things should never "go wrong" with harvesting firewood or any chainsaw use. Pro loggers AND those of us who simply harvest our yearly firewood have done it for decades without any serious accidents.
> Planning the felling with care, with intelligence. Often where we harvest there is no cell service. Most do NOT want anyone near a cutting.
> Diligent planning of each  cut includes looking up for those widows, making the hinge, clearing an escape route, knowing where and how the tree will  (will) drop, and the use of tools such as wedges and skill to use bore cutting for safety to direct the fall.
> This is not high end theoretical physics; just plain brains with experience. Many here boast about NOT using full PPE.



What? 

Sorry . . . I know personally of at least one guy who was killed by a falling tree who may not have been a pro, but had been cutting firewood and pulp wood for years.

The guy was not a dumb guy . . . things sometimes do go wrong . . . whether planned or unplanned.


----------



## Cast Iron (Jul 11, 2018)

Jake is correct, things sometimes go wrong...fast.
But this idea of having someone look for "strange movements" is crazy. You plan, you cut, you stop with saw OFF, and look, cut some more, ...and use your brain.
Learn, get some pro experience, take intelligent precauTions (sp.), use ALL PPE, learn how to do emergency care on yourself, cut alone, think.
Who the hell wants inexperienced around ( even if it's "The Wife" ) to either cut or look after the feller ? 
If we had to look for "strange movements" I'd rather go to the drugstore than use my saw.


----------



## bholler (Jul 11, 2018)

Cast Iron said:


> Jake is correct, things sometimes go wrong...fast.
> But this idea of having someone look for "strange movements" is crazy. You plan, you cut, you stop with saw OFF, and look, cut some more, ...and use your brain.
> Learn, get some pro experience, take intelligent precauTions (sp.), use ALL PPE, learn how to do emergency care on yourself, cut alone, think.
> Who the hell wants inexperienced around ( even if it's "The Wife" ) to either cut or look after the feller ?
> If we had to look for "strange movements" I'd rather go to the drugstore than use my saw.


Who ever said the person we cut with is inexperienced?  And doing emergency care on yourself is great unless you are trapped unconscious or incapacitated.  I feel much safer with someone else there.  Not to mention that for me that extra person comes with an extra truck which means more capacity and before i got a winch a way to get unstuck when that happens.


----------



## bholler (Jul 11, 2018)

http://www.chainsawjournal.com/chainsaw-safety-tips/   read rule number 5 in general chainsaw safety.

https://www.naturalhandyman.com/iip/infwoodburning/infcuttingfirewood.html  and number 4 here

http://www.aces.uiuc.edu/vista/html_pubs/saw/saw.html  number 4 in precautions

I linked to a few but after looking through about 30 sets of safety guidlines i found about half of them recomend not cutting alone and the rest say nothing on the subject.  Not one recomended cutting alone.  And honestly i have absolutly never heard that recomendation from anyone but you.  

So who told you that was the safest way to cut?


----------



## Jazzberry (Jul 11, 2018)

bholler said:


> http://www.chainsawjournal.com/chainsaw-safety-tips/   read rule number 5 in general chainsaw safety.
> 
> https://www.naturalhandyman.com/iip/infwoodburning/infcuttingfirewood.html  and number 4 here
> 
> ...




This is ridiculous. You don't need to graduate from the Paul Bunyan Academy to figure out its much safer to cut with someone there with you.


----------



## bholler (Jul 11, 2018)

Jazzberry said:


> This is ridiculous. You don't need to graduate from the Paul Bunyan Academy to figure out its much safer to cut with someone there with you.


I know but its pretty funny to listen to him try to defend his position


----------



## Cast Iron (Jul 11, 2018)

Match.com will bring you a partner and go to your fav pharmacy for those "strange movements" ..
In fact, most professionals do NOT want people nearby. Mechanical Harvesters post large warnings in a cut to stay back at least 500 feet. 
Ain't safe. Most of us do cut solo, have done it for years without serious accidents, and don't want anyone around. Too complicated. 

Anyone have details on this Bunyan Academy ? Sounds like it comes out of this administration's Homeland Security.


----------



## bholler (Jul 11, 2018)

Cast Iron said:


> Match.com will bring you a partner and go to your fav pharmacy for those "strange movements" ..
> In fact, most professionals do NOT want people nearby. Mechanical Harvesters post large warnings in a cut to stay back at least 500 feet.
> Ain't safe. Most of us do cut solo, have done it for years without serious accidents, and don't want anyone around. Too complicated.
> 
> Anyone have details on this Bunyan Academy ? Sounds like it comes out of this administration's Homeland Security.


So you are following the warnings for mechanical harvesters to determine how you cut with a chainsaw????   That makes complete sense. 

And i dont know what kind of professionals you have by you but when pros here work they work in crews.  But then again you pros supposedly only cut in the winter.  Even though i was able to find out that wast true in a couple mins online.

So i will ask again where did you hear that it was unsafe to have someone with you when cutting?  Because i have yet to find anything that says it.


----------



## Jazzberry (Jul 11, 2018)

Cast Iron do you really think you can convince anyone that it is safer to cut wood alone?  Stupidest chit I have ever heard. Give it up.


----------



## Cast Iron (Jul 14, 2018)

The hysterical Forest Gump reactions are silly... Jazz and others in denial.
No one will or can give you the skill, experience, and intelligence to know how to use a tool. 
You think that partner will warn you about widow makers ?
That that someone will tell you when  and where to walk/step away from a falling tree ?
That someone will show you how to handle a cut so that it will fall where and how you want ?
The magic of "strange movements" is your brain and skill learned from experience and learning. Plan, cut, walk.
Do you alone, alone, have the knowledge to stop a wound ? Know TQ and blood stopping techniques FOR YOURSELF and the others ?
Ever take a Basic First Aid or Wilderness Medicine course? Do it for yourself and those partners.
Understand situational awareness without that iFon in your pocket.
What the H is so wrong about knowing the rules of felling and chainsaw use for efficiency and safety ? 
No one we know who harvests 100s of cords over a lifetime without any accidents wants anyone nearby when felling......period. 
*Chit* huh.


----------



## bholler (Jul 14, 2018)

Cast Iron said:


> The hysterical Forest Gump reactions are silly... Jazz and others in denial.
> No one will or can give you the skill, experience, and intelligence to know how to use a tool.
> You think that partner will warn you about widow makers ?
> That that someone will tell you when  and where to walk/step away from a falling tree ?
> ...


Nothing is wrong with knowing the rules everyone should.  Which is why i posted multiple sets.  All saying dont cut alone.  Lets see where you learned it was safest to cut alone.   So you are claiming you are right because everyone you know does it wrong also???


----------



## bholler (Jul 14, 2018)

Cast Iron said:


> The hysterical Forest Gump reactions are silly... Jazz and others in denial.
> No one will or can give you the skill, experience, and intelligence to know how to use a tool.
> You think that partner will warn you about widow makers ?
> That that someone will tell you when  and where to walk/step away from a falling tree ?
> ...


Oh and if no one can give you what you need to operate a tool safely why do you recomend classes?  What about people learning to cut should they go out alone also???


----------



## Ashful (Jul 14, 2018)

bholler said:


> Oh and if no one can give you what you need to operate a tool safely why do you recomend classes?  What about people learning to cut should they go out alone also???



Bholler, ignorance is bliss.  Use your ignore button, that’s why it’s there.


----------



## Cast Iron (Jul 15, 2018)

Already used Ash. 
You two seem pretty close.


----------



## bholler (Jul 15, 2018)

Ashful said:


> Bholler, ignorance is bliss.  Use your ignore button, that’s why it’s there.


I kind of assumed he ignored me.  He just cant handle the truth lol


----------



## bholler (Jul 15, 2018)

It just goes to show his mentality.  He clearly hasnt come here to learn anything.  He only want to hear the opinion of people who agree with him.  Unfortunately for him he is finding very few here that do


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Jul 15, 2018)

Ashful said:


> Bholler, ignorance is bliss.  Use your ignore button, that’s why it’s there.



Where do I find that button? Don't see it.


----------



## Jazzberry (Jul 15, 2018)

Jan Pijpelink said:


> Where do I find that button? Don't see it.




Should be right next to Cast Irons name.


----------



## Cast Iron (Jul 15, 2018)

Hey girls, you want to cut with that partner to look after you, hold your gloved hand, and watch for those "strange movements", do.
In fact all the official training groups we have enjoyed over years do emphasize having someone with the feller. OSHA, GOL in VT., insurance groups that mandate professional bonding. Oh, that assistant must be chainsaw and felling knowledgable.
You need the looker, fine.
The reality is that most here at least cut solo. Why ?
Safer: we don't want to worry about where that partner is when we want the tree going.
We non pros cut when we have the time== usually when it's cooler, no bugs, no deep snow. The chance to cut for few hours on our woodlots comes and goes. Getting that "assistant" is not always available.
There is an aesthetic ( maybe not for the macho types ) being solo, enjoying the woods, and a job well done.
I enjoy the skill, experience, and the end game of getting the BTUs in when I want, how I want.
Yes, there is a cell fon (where there's service) .
Yes, someone knows I'm going to be cutting from time A to B.
Yes, situational awareness takes over in every dropped tree.
Now  start your engines with some intelligent critiques.

We all got a fat chuckle about the strange movement crowd. The one near skyscrapers was the best laugh.


----------



## bholler (Jul 15, 2018)

I see cast and his gang that are to soft to cut in the summer know more than all of the safety and training agencies.  Maybe they should start their own training organization.  That would let them chest thump all day long.


----------



## Jazzberry (Jul 15, 2018)

Cast Iron you need to leave the crack pipe alone for at least an hour before you post.


----------



## Cast Iron (Jul 15, 2018)

Hey Jazz, no crack as yet. I did smoke weed long ago. But I coughed it up and certainly "didn't inhale " ( B. Clinton).
You gotta read the content...first. Then do those strange movements.
You do read and digest what is posted...don't you ?
What exactly do you feel triggered by ? Any of this post out of your ordinary experience ? 
Know GOL ? Osha ? Stump vises ? PPE ?
Speak to us ! Speak !


----------



## Jazzberry (Jul 15, 2018)

Your sneaking hits on the pipe again aint ya? See the problem is most of us don't smoke crack so we just don't understand what you are saying. But honestly I do think you are entertaining so personally I hope you keep hitting it before you post even if I don't understand what the hell your saying.


----------



## Cast Iron (Jul 16, 2018)

Read. Don't get hysterical.
It ain't brain surgery....except.........


----------



## Manly (Jul 18, 2018)

Jazzberry said:


> Cast Iron you need to leave the crack pipe alone for at least an hour before you post.



For safeties sake, one should never, I repeat, never bring their crack pipe into the woods when actively logging, cutting or bucking. This is a rule for our group when we head out into the thicket. We used to allow crack pipes and other adult "toys" when we would head out for overnight or longer forays into the wood. We had occasional issues with aggressive or inappropriate use of a crack pipe but nothing alarming. Once we started discovering the benefits and styling of bare assless chaps, the occasional crack pipe prank became a nuisance. As more women joined our logging crews and really began rocking the assless chaps, that was it, we had to prohibit crack pipes from coming in the woods. Folks were spending more time on the pipe than they were on the saw. Once we are out of the woods and the entire crew heads to the local lounge, the brewskies flow and the pipes glow. I am a pretty old and conservative guy, but I will have to say if you head to our local lounge after a long stay in the woods, you will see more crack than a toilet seat. As far as cutting alone in the woods, not something we recommend. We do have the occasional straggler who ends up alone in the woods, but they are not cutting with a saw. Typically they fall behind because of playing with their crack and pipe.


----------



## Alpine1 (Jul 18, 2018)

I may (involuntary) have triggered all this. I wrote the words “strange movements” a few posts ago and obviously my verbiage was wrong. I should have written “unexpected swings” or “dangerous rocking” or something else. I apologize for my poor English, Cast Iron, sometimes I don’t have my OED with me. But I always have my felling partner, no doubt.


----------



## johneh (Jul 18, 2018)

Manly said:


> For safeties sake, one should never, I repeat, never bring their crack pipe into the woods when actively logging, cutting or bucking. This is a rule for our group when we head out into the thicket. We used to allow crack pipes and other adult "toys" when we would head out for overnight or longer forays into the wood. We had occasional issues with aggressive or inappropriate use of a crack pipe but nothing alarming. Once we started discovering the benefits and styling of bare assless chaps, the occasional crack pipe prank became a nuisance. As more women joined our logging crews and really began rocking the assless chaps, that was it, we had to prohibit crack pipes from coming in the woods. Folks were spending more time on the pipe than they were on the saw. Once we are out of the woods and the entire crew heads to the local lounge, the brewskies flow and the pipes glow. I am a pretty old and conservative guy, but I will have to say if you head to our local lounge after a long stay in the woods, you will see more crack than a toilet seat. As far as cutting alone in the woods, not something we recommend. We do have the occasional straggler who ends up alone in the woods, but they are not cutting with a saw. Typically they fall behind because of playing with their crack and pipe.



Dam Have you ever though of writing short story's for a Porn Mag ?


----------



## Ashful (Jul 18, 2018)

Manly said:


> I am a pretty old and conservative guy, but I will have to say if you head to our local lounge after a long stay in the woods, you will see more crack than a toilet seat.


Quote of the year.


----------



## Jazzberry (Jul 18, 2018)

Make it a stickie.


----------



## Cast Iron (Jul 18, 2018)

Jazzberry said:


> Make it a stickie.



Serious concern Jazz (in spite of your anti Cast hysteria ): are you near the Ferguson Fire, or CA Route 140 ?
We hope that this is not affecting you. 
Our Northeast climate is wet and humid with very rare forest fire such as friends have in California and Oregon.
Stay safe.


----------



## Jazzberry (Jul 18, 2018)

Cast Iron said:


> Serious concern Jazz (in spite of your anti Cast hysteria ): are you near the Ferguson Fire, or CA Route 140 ?
> We hope that this is not affecting you.
> Our Northeast climate is wet and humid with very rare forest fire such as friends have in California and Oregon.
> Stay safe.



  No but the smoke and ash is super thick here since last night. We have some kind of weird wind direction today. Starting to clear up some maybe going to return to normal wind direction and it will go the opposite direction. Im off 108 near Mi-Wuk. The fire is maybe 35-40 miles south of me.  We have had some come close to us a few years ago.
Hey that post sounded almost normal. Thanks


----------



## Cast Iron (Jul 19, 2018)

There you go again Jazz.
"Normal" is not accepting fact based experience and getting personal.....unneeded. One poster fakes working on certain newer models of stoves just to sound like the expert; never posts any specifics about what he knows (ignored). Each of us has a unique life experience....accept it. No need for us to lie about anything except to sound knowledgable and macho.

Glad you're OK. Fires like that out West are rare here. That Firefighter Jake probably has more knowledge of fire than most of us.
Most of us have large acreage of woodlots and farmland with homes and barns surrounded by woodland. Yards are well cleared of brush and timber within at least a 50 meter radius to buildings. ( Note "meters" ).


----------



## bholler (Jul 19, 2018)

Cast Iron said:


> There you go again Jazz.
> "Normal" is not accepting fact based experience and getting personal.....unneeded. One poster fakes working on certain newer models of stoves just to sound like the expert; never posts any specifics about what he knows (ignored). Each of us has a unique life experience....accept it. No need for us to lie about anything except to sound knowledgable and macho.
> 
> Glad you're OK. Fires like that out West are rare here. That Firefighter Jake probably has more knowledge of fire than most of us.
> Most of us have large acreage of woodlots and farmland with homes and barns surrounded by woodland. Yards are well cleared of brush and timber within at least a 50 meter radius to buildings. ( Note "meters" ).


I know cast is ignoring me so he wont see this but oh well.  He thinks i am pretending to have worked on new vc stoves just because i wont spend the time to go through my recods to find the manufacture dates of the stoves and part numbers replaced.  Give me a break.


----------



## Jazzberry (Jul 19, 2018)

I gotta get me a crack pipe lol 
thanks again


----------



## Manly (Jul 20, 2018)

Jazzberry said:


> I gotta get me a crack pipe lol
> thanks again



I am getting a bit too old to be messing with crack in general. When I was a younger man we didn't need no stinking pipe to work on crack. We just dove in head first and followed our nose. Young people today just do things differently, and I am ok with that. After all, I was one of the originators of binging style to safety when working the wood. Before my innovations, loggers only knew chaps as pair of orange strap-on Kevlar flaps. My how things have changed. Here's a picture of a couple of our younger buckers and stackers just returning from a long stretch in the woods and heading in for a cold one at our local loggers lounge and public house. A crowd starts to gather as our crew heads in, waiting to hear of stories success and tales from the woods. These guys like all our logging crew practices safe operations first and foremost. As we like to say, these guys are as safe as milk.


----------



## Ashful (Jul 20, 2018)

We gotta talk, Manly.  Some forum readers keep the last posted photo on any thread in the main feed for that thread.  So, each of the last several days on this forum, we’ve had the treat of this being the header for this thread:






Unfortunately, that has now been replaced by that repulsive picture you just posted.  Hopefully, I just rectified that situation.


----------



## Manly (Jul 20, 2018)

Ashful said:


> We gotta talk, Manly.  Some forum readers keep the last posted photo on any thread in the main feed for that thread.  So, each of the last several days on this forum, we’ve had the treat of this being the header for this thread:
> 
> View attachment 228060
> 
> ...



I sort of understand what you are saying, a picture of my niece holding her Stihl is certainly more attractive than a couple of men in their safety gear, unless you are a woman, then I would guess the opposite would apply. Being an older not so tech savy woodsy guy, I don't quite get the whole thread header thing, but I will defer to your expertise Assfull.     Manly


----------



## Jazzberry (Jul 20, 2018)

Hey looks like Cast Iron is considering not cutting alone after our expert advice. But looks like he still might have a crack habit.


----------



## Cast Iron (Jul 20, 2018)

Sorry Jazz, Stihl will cut safely .....solo forever.
How much of the Ferguson fire is contained ?


----------



## Manly (Jul 20, 2018)

Jazzberry said:


> Hey looks like Cast Iron is considering not cutting alone after our expert advice. But looks like he still might have a crack habit.



Cutting alone is a subjective thing. We usually cut in groups, but I do cut alone at times. I don't know that everyone would agree on this subject. As far as crack goes, let's face it, everyone gets involved with crack as they are growing up. I was only a child, maybe 7 years old when I had my first exposure to crack. Gave me kind of weird nightmares. By the time I was in Jr. high school I was developing an interest in crack. By high school I was chasing crack every chance I got. Then came college and I met the crack that would bring me down. Has had a grip on me for the past 36 years, but I wouldn't have it any other way. Nothing like a good piece of crack.


----------



## Alpine1 (Jul 20, 2018)

Manly, I like your posts, even if I can understand half of the jokes. Please keep posting, my English is improving!


----------



## Jazzberry (Jul 20, 2018)

Cast Iron said:


> Sorry Jazz, Stihl will cut safely .....solo forever.
> How much of the Ferguson fire is contained ?




Its getting bigger. 23000 acres 7% contained. Real smoky again today


----------



## Jazzberry (Jul 20, 2018)

https://www.mymotherlode.com/news/local/377923/slight-overnight-growth-on-ferguson-fire.html


----------



## Manly (Jul 22, 2018)

Jazzberry said:


> Its getting bigger. 23000 acres 7% contained. Real smoky again today


Prayers for all the folks in those areas. I’ve experienced small multi acre fires but we don’t ever experience anything of that magnitude. That’s one positive about living in CT, we seldom have natural disasters of great significance. And the weather is never too extreme. Yup, that is about the only good thing if your one of the unfortunates pulling the wagon.


----------



## Jazzberry (Jul 22, 2018)

Manly said:


> Prayers for all the folks in those areas. I’ve experienced small multi acre fires but we don’t ever experience anything of that magnitude. That’s one positive about living in CT, we seldom have natural disasters of great significance. And the weather is never too extreme. Yup, that is about the only good thing if your one of the unfortunates pulling the wagon.





Ya its 30000 acres now and 4% contained. If it makes it up my way the forest is so overgrown they will never put it out.


----------



## Cast Iron (Jul 25, 2018)

Arson suspected. Just got news about evacuations in Yosemite.
Take care.


----------



## Jazzberry (Aug 17, 2018)

Hey the thread is back. Someone censored the thread but I guess someone else uncensored the censor. Cheers to the uncensor.


----------



## Manly (Aug 20, 2018)

Jazzberry said:


> Hey the thread is back. Someone censored the thread but I guess someone else uncensored the censor. Cheers to the uncensor.



I don't believe the thread was censored. Why would you censor a thread dealing with chain saw safety? We have been praying for the folks out west dealing with the horrific fires. We wish we could send them some of the copious amounts of rain we have been receiving over this same period. With summer nearing an end here, we are starting to get our gear ready for the fall logging season. New fall fashions should be arriving soon. Can't wait to see the latest in chaps, boots and cups. Rumor has it some exotic new styles will be arriving from the Scandinavian shores featuring incredible cut resistant fabrics and curve hugging fits. Our entire crew is waiting with baited breath for the fall catalogues to arrive.


----------



## Jazzberry (Aug 20, 2018)

Manly said:


> I don't believe the thread was censored. Why would you censor a thread dealing with chain saw safety? We have been praying for the folks out west dealing with the horrific fires. We wish we could send them some of the copious amounts of rain we have been receiving over this same period. With summer nearing an end here, we are starting to get our gear ready for the fall logging season. New fall fashions should be arriving soon. Can't wait to see the latest in chaps, boots and cups. Rumor has it some exotic new styles will be arriving from the Scandinavian shores featuring incredible cut resistant fabrics and curve hugging fits. Our entire crew is waiting with baited breath for the fall catalogues to arrive.



Awesome cant wait!


----------



## Manly (Aug 20, 2018)

Jazzberry said:


> Awesome cant wait!



I just received the fall copy of "Woods and Women Gear". Quite a few new styles for women when it comes to safety and protective wear. I have attached a picture of a nifty ladies protective outer wear garment. It says it is a new synthetic fabric that looks like leather and protects like Kevlar. The Misses Manly is quite interested in this piece. She feels it is a perfect woods to wherever outfit. I would tend to agree with her. The "Men and Their Logs" catalog should be arriving shortly. This is such an exciting time of the year.


----------

